# rom toolbox app manager



## Ludawg (Mar 8, 2013)

When I go to restore my backups it says no backups found.i just fladhed synergy rom and have not had this problem flashing other roms. Any help out there folks?


----------



## rhewins2268 (Feb 14, 2013)

Use file manager to locate your back ups and then set Rom toolbox to look there. If the rom you flashed is 4.2 android based i believe it changes the location of your sdcard in the file structure. Not 100% on that but I've read some on the "0" folder issue. Do more searching on that or just do what i said and see what you find.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2
Do all you can then try again! !


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

If you flashed a 4.2 ROM using any recovery version older than cwm 6.0.2.3 or twrp 2.3.3.0 then you will have the /0 folder issue. Update you're recovery and it should find your backups.

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------

